# Enterprise Solutions > Oracle Apps sales order conversion

## syedrafi123

can any body tell me how to perform sales order conversion
ie., from legacy to oracle. i know that the interface tables are oe_headers_iface_all,oe_lines_iface_all,& oe_actions_iface_all. and the base tables are oe_order_headers_all & oe_order_lines_all. my problem is the data goes upto interface table after validation but it does not go into  base table when i run the concurrent program called order import.
all i want to know is-
1.what are the parameters given when we run the concurrent program?
and 2.if possible can anybody give me the fields to be taken exactly ( there could be a chance of selecting wrong fields ).?
urgent pls.

----------


## varun.dixit

Have u got the answer for ur query from someone else?

----------


## syedrafi123

> Have u got the answer for ur query from someone else?


sorry,i didnt get any answers. iam trying on it.if i succeed then ,i will mail u
bye

----------


## syedrafi123

sorry , i didnt get reply from any one.i am trying ,but if i succeed then i will tell you.
bye

----------


## varun.dixit

These are the mandetory fields to be given.


l_header_rec1:=OE_ORDER_PUB.G_MISS_HEADER_REC;

  l_header_rec1.order_type_id      := ;
  l_header_rec1.pricing_date := SYSDATE;
  l_header_rec1.transactional_curr_code := '  ';
  l_header_rec1.operation := OE_GLOBALS.G_OPR_CREATE;
  l_header_rec1.flow_status_code:='ENTERED';




  t_line_tbl1(1) := OE_ORDER_PUB.G_MISS_LINE_REC;
  t_line_tbl1(1).inventory_item_id:=;
  t_line_tbl1(1).ordered_quantity:=;  
  t_line_tbl1(1).unit_selling_price:=;
  t_line_tbl1(1).operation := OE_GLOBALS.G_OPR_CREATE;





and in process_order proc it is mentioned as :

OE_Order_PUB.Process_Order(1.0,
                             FND_API.G_TRUE,
                             FND_API.G_TRUE,
                             FND_API.G_TRUE,
                             x_return_status,
                             x_msg_count,
                             x_msg_data,
                             l_header_rec1,
                             OE_Order_PUB.G_MISS_HEADER_REC,
                             OE_Order_PUB.G_MISS_HEADER_VAL_REC,
                             OE_Order_PUB.G_MISS_HEADER_VAL_REC,
                             OE_Order_PUB.G_MISS_HEADER_ADJ_TBL,
                             OE_Order_PUB.G_MISS_HEADER_ADJ_TBL,
                             OE_Order_PUB.G_MISS_HEADER_ADJ_VAL_TBL,
                             OE_Order_PUB.G_MISS_HEADER_ADJ_VAL_TBL,
                             OE_Order_PUB.G_MISS_HEADER_PRICE_ATT_TBL,
                             OE_Order_PUB.G_MISS_HEADER_PRICE_ATT_TBL,
                             OE_Order_PUB.G_MISS_HEADER_ADJ_ATT_TBL,
                             OE_Order_PUB.G_MISS_HEADER_ADJ_ATT_TBL,
                             OE_Order_PUB.G_MISS_HEADER_ADJ_ASSOC_TBL,
                             OE_Order_PUB.G_MISS_HEADER_ADJ_ASSOC_TBL,
                             OE_Order_PUB.G_MISS_HEADER_SCREDIT_TBL,
                             OE_Order_PUB.G_MISS_HEADER_SCREDIT_TBL,
                             OE_Order_PUB.G_MISS_HEADER_SCREDIT_VAL_TBL,
                             OE_Order_PUB.G_MISS_HEADER_SCREDIT_VAL_TBL,
                             t_line_tbl1,
                             OE_Order_PUB.G_MISS_LINE_TBL,
                             OE_Order_PUB.G_MISS_LINE_VAL_TBL,
                             OE_Order_PUB.G_MISS_LINE_VAL_TBL,
                             OE_Order_PUB.G_MISS_LINE_ADJ_TBL,
                             OE_Order_PUB.G_MISS_LINE_ADJ_TBL,
                             OE_Order_PUB.G_MISS_LINE_ADJ_VAL_TBL,
                             OE_Order_PUB.G_MISS_LINE_ADJ_VAL_TBL,
                             OE_Order_PUB.G_MISS_LINE_PRICE_ATT_TBL,
                             OE_Order_PUB.G_MISS_LINE_PRICE_ATT_TBL,
                             OE_Order_PUB.G_MISS_LINE_ADJ_ATT_TBL,
                             OE_Order_PUB.G_MISS_LINE_ADJ_ATT_TBL,
                             OE_Order_PUB.G_MISS_LINE_ADJ_ASSOC_TBL,
                             OE_Order_PUB.G_MISS_LINE_ADJ_ASSOC_TBL,
                             OE_Order_PUB.G_MISS_LINE_SCREDIT_TBL,
                             OE_Order_PUB.G_MISS_LINE_SCREDIT_TBL,
                             OE_Order_PUB.G_MISS_LINE_SCREDIT_VAL_TBL,
                             OE_Order_PUB.G_MISS_LINE_SCREDIT_VAL_TBL,
                             OE_Order_PUB.G_MISS_LOT_SERIAL_TBL,
                             OE_Order_PUB.G_MISS_LOT_SERIAL_TBL,
                             OE_Order_PUB.G_MISS_LOT_SERIAL_VAL_TBL,
                             OE_Order_PUB.G_MISS_LOT_SERIAL_VAL_TBL,
                             OE_Order_PUB.G_MISS_REQUEST_TBL,
                             x_header_rec,
                             x_header_val_rec,
                             x_Header_Adj_tbl,
                             x_Header_Adj_val_tbl,
                             x_Header_price_Att_tbl,
                             x_Header_Adj_Att_tbl,
                             x_Header_Adj_Assoc_tbl,
                             x_Header_Scredit_tbl,
                             x_Header_Scredit_val_tbl,
                             x_line_tbl,
                             x_line_val_tbl,
                             x_Line_Adj_tbl,
                             x_Line_Adj_val_tbl,
                             x_Line_price_Att_tbl,
                             x_Line_Adj_Att_tbl,
                             x_Line_Adj_Assoc_tbl,
                             x_Line_Scredit_tbl,
                             x_Line_Scredit_val_tbl,
                             x_Lot_Serial_tbl,
                             x_Lot_Serial_val_tbl,
                             x_action_request_tbl,
                             'N');





let me know if it is of any use for u.

----------


## syedrafi123

is it for an API ? sorry, i want for normal conversion which takes data from staging table to interface table & then from interface table to base table.
 Any how,i will check the fields,& work on it .thanks for ur reply .
BYE

----------

